# 2012 Sentra S manual has jerky throttle



## LJS (Dec 19, 2004)

My 6-speed Sentra is fine when under power, but as soon as I let up on the accelerator, the car jerks instead of coasting smoothly. When I re-apply pressure to the accelerator, it jerks again. Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may have a cracked motor mount.


----------

